# Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2021 - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (4 Jan. 2021)

Wahl von Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2021 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe 1 besteht aus 17 Darstellerinnen, Gruppe 2 aus 16 Darstellerinnen. Aus beiden Gruppen kommen die jeweils 8 bestplatzierten ins Anfang Juli 2021 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Nachnamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 7 aus „Alles was zählt, 6 Darstellerinnen aus GZSZ, jeweils 5 „In aller Freundschaft - Die jungen Ärzte“, „Unter uns“ und "Sturm der Liebe", 3 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“ und zwei Darstellerin aus „Dahoam is dahoam“ am Start.

Ausgewählt wurden nur Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1986 und jünger.
Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen!

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Elisa Agbaglah (Dr. Emma Jahn), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte






Christina Arends (Maja von Thalheim), Sturm der Liebe





Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt





Lisandra Bardél (Malu Santos), Alles was zählt





Josephine Becker (Leni Schäfer), Unter uns





Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns





Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Klein), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte





Vildan Chirpan (Nazan Akinci) – GZSZ





Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is dahoam





Juliane Fisch (Elly Winter), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte





Alexandra Fonsatti (Chiara Nadolny), Alles was zählt





Jeannine Gaspár (Vanessa Sonnbichler), Sturm der Liebe





Isabelle Geiss (Nika Färber), Unter uns





Julia Gruber (Amelie Limbach), Sturm der Liebe





Ronja Herberich (Merle Kramer), GZSZ





Yun Huang (Ellen Reichard), Rote Rosen





Antonia Jungwirth (Sara Herzberg), Rote Rosen


----------

